# Kuhli Loach Substrate



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I plan on getting 5 Kuhli Loaches for a new 10 gallon tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...127730-10-gallon-tank-journal-chesemonky.html

I know about this Fluval Stratum Substrate for Planted Tanks, however it is too expensive to get a good coverage on my tank. Does anybody know of a relatively cheap substrate that is good for Kuhli Loaches and plants. It can be a DIY setup, as long as it will not adversely effect the Kuhlis.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine have always seemed happy on fine gravel - the 2mm ish stuff with round edges so it's not sharp. It's cheap and you could mix it with whatever you pick for the plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got Flourite black sand in my own 10gal, and I think that would be a good one for Khulies.

Pool filter sand would be another one commonly used, and one of the cheapest ways to go.


----------



## kizzabennett (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 pool filter sand


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

On a somewhat related note, how do Kuhlis do on Eco-Complete? I'm thinking of adding Kuhlis to my tank at some point, but my cories seem to have problems with barbel erosion (assumedly, from the rough texture of the Eco-Complete.)


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've got Flourite black sand in my own 10gal, and I think that would be a good one for Khulies.
> 
> Pool filter sand would be another one commonly used, and one of the cheapest ways to go.


That's different than the Flourite red/clay stuff, right???


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Dave-H said:


> That's different than the Flourite red/clay stuff, right???


correct its sand


----------

